# Thinking of going blind on a box of Esplendidos, are they worth it?



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

What do you say elders?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think Esplendidos are one of the ultimate boxes to age, so if you can resist for a l o n g while, definitely. If you are looking for something to smoke soon, I would look at something else. :2


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

im not a elder, the new ones are smoking fairly nice, age beautifully, but what should you expect from cohiba's flagship...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i've only had a few but they are kind of boring to me. i'd take a lancero or corona especiale any day over an esplendido...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> i've only had a few but they are kind of boring to me. i'd take a lancero or corona especiale any day over an esplendido...


I dunno, Julian, the couple I have been gifted with 10+ years on them were freaking amazing, and I don't consider myself a big Cohiba fan. :dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

If you're looking for some good Cohibas that smoke good fresh, go for Sig II tubos. I had an Esplendido that was from 02, it was decent - but nothing to write home about. :2


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Darrell said:


> If you're looking for some good Cohibas that smoke good fresh, go for Sig II tubos. I had an Esplendido that was from 02, it was decent - but nothing to write home about. :2


I gotta agree that the SigII tubos are my favorite fresh Cohiba....and I think the Esplendidos, maybe because of their size, don't even start to get really good until the 10 year mark.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I dunno, Julian, the couple I have been gifted with 10+ years on them were freaking amazing, and I don't consider myself a big Cohiba fan. :dr


Oldest I had were I think 98 - but even those were just too mild and didn't change enough through the cigar...
Now, I will admit that it's quite possible that I would smoke another one tomorrow and love it
:r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Oldest I had were I think 98 - but even those were just too mild and didn't change enough through the cigar...
> Now, I will admit that it's quite possible that I would smoke another one tomorrow and love it
> :r


I have just had no good experiences with fresher CoRos and Esplendidos, but the old ones....nice!

The SigII's on the other hand...I like them ROTT.

When we smokin', Julian?


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

siglo 2's!!! mmmm.....in my top 5 favorite cigars ATM.
go for the esplendidos b, i think every cigar guy should have a box of these in thier lot...
:2


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Any of the Siglos are going to be great out of the gate and even better down the line.

Siglo VI's, if you can keep your hands off them, are one of the most rewarding cigars to age short-term (3-5 years).


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

The VI I smoked today as a recent arrival developed nicely but was victim of a poor burn, and started off very slowly.I'm thinking my RH has been a bit too high this last week or so, and the warmer temps during the day haven't helped, but even so, I think that like my recently arrived IIIs, they need some more time. But ten years? Hell, I may not live that long! If you can't smoke a top flight cigar after a year and have a great experience, I'm not interested in buying it. Sure great smokes can mature and improve in time, but ten years shouldn't be a reuirement, just a refinement. The 1964 I'm smoking right now is giving me more pleasure than the VI I smoked this afternoon, and it pains me to say that but it's the truth. Both two weeks in my keeping. 
Oy! Shouldn't be a requirement in my opinion.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Pampero said:


> The VI I smoked today as a recent arrival developed nicely but was victim of a poor burn, and started off very slowly.I'm thinking my RH has been a bit too high this last week or so, and the warmer temps during the day haven't helped, but even so, I think that like my rcently arrived IIIs, they need some more time. But ten years? Hell, I may not live that long! If you can't smoke a top flight cigar after a year and have a great experience, I'm not interested in buying it. Sure great smokes can mature and improve in time, but ten years?
> Oy! Shouldn't be a requirement in my opinion.


I certainly understand the position, and don't disagree in general...I have just found the larger Cohibas take lots of time.....not a requirement, just the way it seems to be.


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

Since I'm not a big Cohiba fan (especially the Esplendidos) I wouldn't bother but like I said, these don't float my boat but that's just me.

Esplendidos are probably the most faked Cuban cigar in the world which has always made me wary of these.

I like to keep a few boxes of Sig IVs on hand, mostly for handing out to friends, they make great gifts.:tu


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> I certainly understand the position, and don't disagree in general...I have just found the larger Cohibas take lots of time.....not a requirement, just the way it seems to be.


As I see the other point of view. But really, the greatest cigar in the world needs to come shipped to you ready to rock. If it gets better with age, then yippee ki-yea. The two legit boxes of Sigs I have now will take some time to justify their purchase prices, I'm afraid. I'm sure they will do that eventually, but in the meantime I'll either have to smoke something else or give it a long hard thought before I spring for more. Disappointing. I've been burning leaf for a long, long time but I can't afford to keep cigars in rotation for years before they get great, and I don't want to. For others, it's part of the hobby and habit, and that's good with me. Maybe I should do it like Aladin. Anybody wanna trade new gars for old?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Pampero said:


> As I see the other point of view. But really, the greatest cigar in the world needs to come shipped to you ready to rock. If it gets better with age, then yippee ki-yea. The two legit boxes of Sigs I have now will take some time to justify their purchase prices, I'm afraid. I'm sure they will do that eventually, but in the meantime I'll either have to smoke something else or give it a long hard thought before I spring for more. Disappointing. I've been burning leaf for a long, long time but I can't afford to keep cigars in rotation for years before they get great, and I don't want to. For others, it's part of the hobby and habit, and that's good with me. Maybe I should do it like Aladin. Anybody wanna trade new gars for old?


I will gladly trade you an Esplendido in 2018 for a Slenderella today!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Darrell said:


> If you're looking for some good Cohibas that smoke good fresh, go for Sig II tubos. I had an Esplendido that was from 02, it was decent - but nothing to write home about. :2


:tpd::tpd:

The Sig II Tubos are really really good fresh..........apparently I need some more I was going to put these away but they are smoking way to good to leave alone.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> When we smokin', Julian?


I hope soon... it has been practically mayhem around here.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Darrell said:


> If you're looking for some good Cohibas that smoke good fresh, go for Sig II tubos. I had an Esplendido that was from 02, it was decent - but nothing to write home about. :2


Interesting. I've always wondered why the Tubos cost a bit more than the normal Siglo II's, and assumed it was the tubo, and they would taste the same. Maybe I'll pony up the extra bucks and get some as patience isn't one of my strong points and I happen to love Cohibas.

I find the Esplendidos too large for me to handle. (Insert joke)


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Personally I would go all in blind.

These are the king of kings plus 06, 07 and looks like 08 have been solid years. If I had the scratch and the time I would waste no time buying a box for future enjoyment.

There are plenty of cigars you can buy (probably have already bought) for immediate consumption. 

I think we would both rest better knowing you had a box in the humi.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ahhhhh.....
I have fond memories of the last box I saw.
They were quite good.
Now nothing more than a fond memory.
I hope all that got some from it feel as fond of the memory as I do.

P.S.
Look up the word "Esplendido" in Spanish.
Describes them well.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

mmblz said:


> i've only had a few but they are kind of boring to me. i'd take a lancero or corona especiale any day over an esplendido...


Yup. Add the Sig V and Sig II to that list, too. :tu


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Addiction said:


> What do you say elders?


NO! :2


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Thanks a bunch gang, gonna pass on these for the moment and go looking in search of something else.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Thanks a bunch gang, gonna pass on these for the moment and go looking in search of something else.


Thats it? A never mind? :r


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I gotta agree that the SigII tubos are my favorite fresh Cohiba


Tom, is this statement only for the Sig II tubos or does it apply to the regular Sig II's?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Tom, is this statement only for the Sig II tubos or does it apply to the regular Sig II's?


from what I understand, just the tubos. I *love* the Sig II tubos. :dr:dr:dr


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> from what I understand, just the tubos. I *love* the Sig II tubos. :dr:dr:dr


What do you mean from what you understand? Are referring to Tom's post or the cigar in general? Those Sig II Tubos are Nummy.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> What do you mean from what you understand? Are referring to Tom's post or the cigar in general? Those Sig II Tubos are Nummy.


I mean that I haven't personally compared the 07 Sig IIs and the 07 Sig II Tubos. I have, however, been lucky enough to enjoy several Sig II Tubos and think that they are the beez kneez. That's what I mean.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Thats it? A never mind? :r


Well between a number of my mentors chipping in here, and in PM it turned the tide for me.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> I mean that I haven't personally compared the 07 Sig IIs and the 07 Sig II Tubos. I have, however, been lucky enough to enjoy several Sig II Tubos and think that they are the beez kneez. That's what I mean.


Dammit! Thought I had something you hadn't tried.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Tom, is this statement only for the Sig II tubos or does it apply to the regular Sig II's?


i have been able to experience both the new sig 2 tubo and non tubo. the tubo's are freaking amazing for sure. if you can grab a box of '06 non tubo's they are dynomite! right out of the box.
i originally grabbed a box of 06's to put away, but i tried one just to see and was floored! thinking maybe it was a fluke i tried another and another and another!! lol so good, just like the tubo's.
i sent a few out on a couple of PIFS and got great feedback on them in particular.

the next box of cohiba i will be searching for is another 06 siglo 2 box, maybe i will try to grab more than one, they are that good.

:ss


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh damn, now I'm reaching for my credit card and buying tubos.

The Siglo 3's I recently bought definitely need a long nap.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Pampero said:


> As I see the other point of view. But really, *the greatest cigar in the world needs to come shipped to you ready to rock.* If it gets better with age, then yippee ki-yea. The two legit boxes of Sigs I have now will take some time to justify their purchase prices, I'm afraid. I'm sure they will do that eventually, but in the meantime I'll either have to smoke something else or give it a long hard thought before I spring for more. Disappointing. I've been burning leaf for a long, long time but I can't afford to keep cigars in rotation for years before they get great, and I don't want to. For others, it's part of the hobby and habit, and that's good with me. Maybe I should do it like Aladin. Anybody wanna trade new gars for old?


If you find a cigar that "comes ready to rock" that beats a 90's Esplendido, 70's Bolivar, 80's Sir Winston, 90's PSD4, etc....you let me know. I'll buy a master case. 



rack04 said:


> Tom, is this statement only for the Sig II tubos or does it apply to the regular Sig II's?


For me, their is no comparison Justin...the tubos are just heads above the regular Sig IIs. :2


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> If you find a cigar that "comes ready to rock" that beats a 90's Esplendido, 70's Bolivar, 80's Sir Winston, 90's PSD4, etc....you let me know. I'll buy a master case.
> 
> For me, their is no comparison Justin...the tubos are just heads above the regular Sig IIs. :2


Thanks Tom.


----------

